

New MacBook Air - dropshopsa
http://www.apple.com/macbookair/?cid=CDM-US-DM-P0011931-CONS&cp=em-P0011931-186799&sr=em

======
cstross
I'm baffled as to why you even bothered to post this. Unless Apple have
quietly bumped the CPU or other subsystems without being noticed by the trade
press, there's nothing new here.

------
veyron
You mean "MacBook Air" (not macnook air)

~~~
dropshopsa
yes, thanks for that, :)

------
Sword_Monkey
Still USB 2.0? Surely that wasn't a new industry standard that they found too
difficult to implement?

